# Farbe eines Pixels in einem Applet



## Bruegge (10. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem und weiß diesmal nicht wie ich die Farbe eins Pixels in einem Applet bekomme.
Ich hab mit g.drawOval() einen Kreis gezeichnet und will jetzt prüfen, welche Farbe der Pixel an der stelle x,y hat.
Das ist kein image sondern einfach ins applet gezeichnet...

Wenn es keine Möglichkeit geben sollte die Farbe an einer bestimmten Stelle herauszufinden, wäre es auch hilfreich ein Image zu erstellen, auf dem ich kreise zeichnen kann ... also im Prinzip geht es mir nur darum, kreise zu zeichnen  :roll:
und hinterher zu gucken, wo welcher pixel welche farbe hat.

Danke sehr,

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Wildcard (10. Feb 2005)

Warum speicherst du die Objekte die du zeichnest nicht einfach?


----------



## Bruegge (10. Feb 2005)

Ich hab die objekte gespeichert, aber das sind an die 5000 objekte und die alle einzeln zu prüfen dauert ewig.. da kann man besser die farbe der pixel lesen


----------



## Roar (10. Feb 2005)

hm: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/image/BufferedImage.html#getRGB(int,%20int) ?


----------



## Bruegge (11. Feb 2005)

Hmm im Prinzip ist das genau das was ich suche, jedoch bezieht sich das auf ein Image.. und ich hab keinen plan wie ich ein Image erstelle und da meine Kreise reinzeichne..


----------

